# Love it, or hate it?



## Fern (26 Feb 2014)

I love it!! on thick sliced white buttery toast, yum!


----------



## Henry (26 Feb 2014)

It's alright. I like a very small amount on my toast to give it a bit of backbone. Can't understand how people have it smothered on thought


----------



## Alastair (26 Feb 2014)

Im with you henry. I love the stuff but only spread very thinly OR.......a big spoonful in a cup of hotwater. Mmmmmm


----------



## BigTom (26 Feb 2014)

Alastair said:


> ....a big spoonful in a cup of hotwater. Mmmmmm



Wild nights in eh Alastair?


----------



## Rob P (26 Feb 2014)

Orrible stuff!


----------



## faizal (26 Feb 2014)

Yeah ,...not my cup of yeast either


----------



## Vazkez (26 Feb 2014)

Hello,

well I tryed ones,,, Thank you vary much not again


----------



## Edvet (26 Feb 2014)

I love it, on toast, on a sandwich with cheese (dutch of course), on a knäckebröd.


----------



## Fern (26 Feb 2014)

Edvet said:


> on a knäckebröd


Had to google translate that,   
Here we have something very similar, Ryvita, and yes with cheese is very good


----------



## tim (26 Feb 2014)

It's awesome with a good dollop of butter to glaze your roast potatoes. I love it.


----------



## Lindy (26 Feb 2014)

Bleugh!


----------



## Lee Sweeting (26 Feb 2014)

tim said:


> It's awesome with a good dollop of butter to glaze your roast potatoes. I love it.


 
I've never tried that mate, sounds like a great idea.


----------



## kirk (26 Feb 2014)

I like it with Nutella on bread sticks. On toast, on rice cakes, halfa teaspoon of peanut butter and half of teaspoon of marmite strait down the hatch,even on a banana. Yum yum.  That champagne one they did found its way to the back of the cupboard along with the limited metallic one that was nasty.


----------



## darren636 (26 Feb 2014)

Boiled eggs on toast with lashings of butter and Marmite. Cup of tea. Nice.


----------



## kirk (26 Feb 2014)

I know what I'll be having for breakfast tomorrow now Darren,  only a bit of marmite left in our jar so I may just drop the warm egg strait in to the jar and shake it around.


----------



## Rob P (26 Feb 2014)

You dirty pigs lol


----------



## tim (26 Feb 2014)

darren636 said:


> Boiled eggs on toast with lashings of butter and Marmite. Cup of tea. Nice.


My little un likes it on her soldiers with her boiled egg, good call there


----------



## Gary Nelson (26 Feb 2014)

Perfect on Weetabix too


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Feb 2014)

I feel


----------



## darren636 (26 Feb 2014)

Gary Nelson said:


> Perfect on Weetabix too


 this is Sparta!


----------



## Fern (27 Feb 2014)

My perfect breakfast, bacon and egg sarnie of malt bread spread with marmite  Not too sure about on weetabix though, might have to try that tomorrow


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk (27 Feb 2014)

People often say I'm like marmite. 



Wonder if it's because I come in a small glass jar at the supermarket.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Feb 2014)

on toast with scrambled egg!! even better is put it with the egg before cooking but does make it look rather unappetising grey brown like baby vomit.


----------



## sanj (27 Feb 2014)

I dont think it is a love or hate it thing, a little on toast is nice, but too much and its yuck.


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Feb 2014)

Its not gluten free.....apparently so I've not had it for years, dog loves it though. Small smear around he Kong 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Fern (28 Feb 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Its not gluten free


Indeed, as it is made from the by-product of beer brewing process and may be contaminated with malt/grain


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Feb 2014)

Can't say I miss it. I like not feeling ill all the time now I have cut out gluten 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## parotet (18 Apr 2014)

I tried it several times and mates... Out of UK no one understand why you eat that stuff! 
The first time I tried it my friends told me that it was very good and sweet, so I put a thick layer on my toast... Just imagine my face 

Jordi


----------



## Viv (19 Apr 2014)

Hate it  and sorry folks but some of these 'suggestions' are disgusting - though hub would probably like them. I won't tell him!!! 

Viv


----------



## Gruff (29 May 2014)

Two marg/buttered slices of toast, slices of cheddar on one then marmite over the other, sandwich together - instant mouth treasure.


----------

